

YC Alumnus Matt Brezina (Xobni) Talks Startups Part 1 of 3 - founderly
http://www.founderly.com/2011/04/matt-brezina-part-1-of-3/
Matt is the founder of Xobni and launched his newest startup today - Sincerely.com.  He shares his experiences as a budding CEO and what he learned in the trenches while at Xobni.
======
felixchan
Great talk with Matt--love Xobni and really interesting to see the direct
story behind it from the founder!

